# ABT-America.com presents: The ABT Audi R8 – making rare things unique



## ABT-America.com (May 18, 2017)

*The ABT Audi R8 – making rare things unique*

For customers who think that even an Audi R8 V10 plus does not look athletic enough, ABT offers a wide range of accessories
which can further sharpen the appearance of the supercar. Front and rear skirts move the ABT R8 even closer to the road visually. 
The matching front lip and the front, side and rear blades refine the aerodynamics of the German sports car even further. The wheel 
arch vents in racing design complete the package functionally. Naturally, the wheels will have to match the sporty look of the body.
ABT therefore offers the forged 19 inch ABT ER-F wheels in the color “black magic” and the new 20 inch ABT GR forged wheels
in “anodized black”.










The Audi R8 already comes with an ample 610 HP/463 kW as a standard. ABT, the worldwide leading tuning company for Audi
models and vehicles from the VW Group, still succeeded in luring another 20 horsepower from the supercar engine without
jeopardizing its durability. This was made possible by optimizing airflow and using a special, TÜV-tested stainless steel exhaust system
with carbon double tailpipe trims. An open carbon rear panel optimizes the temperature in the engine compartment while visually
adding to the rear view. But following the motto “power is nothing without control”, the suspension can also be adapted. “We have 
managed to improve the already excellent road holding even further,” Hans-Jürgen Abt, Managing Director of the German company, 
states. This was made possible by lowering the center of gravity of the vehicle using coil-over suspension springs and precisely 
adapted sports stabilizers on front and rear axle as well as a weight reduction by 110 pounds.










The most important place in a sports car will always be the space behind the wheel. Even before the driver has taken their seat, 
the ABT R8 greets them with exclusive ABT entrance lighting. When seated, feet rest on high quality floor mats with the ABT logo 
and the gaze is drawn to the two finishing upgrades to the interior: the elegant ABT Individual leather interior combined with the 
sporty look of the ABT Individual carbon interior with the fine composite material visibly installed. “The visual upgrade is just as
important to us as improving performance,” Hans-Jürgen Abt explains.










*About ABT*

ABT is the global market leader when it comes to enhancing cars produced by Audi and VW. Since 1896 the German company 
uses its engineering skills in various racing series (e.g. Formula E and German Touring Car Masters) and to cater for the needs
of car enthusiasts worldwide by providing European quality aftermarket parts for street cars. 

Sold in more than 50 countries, ABT is also permanently present in North America, based in Miami, Florida at our partner F355 
Automobile Technic, to provide services and parts to customers in the United States, Canada and Mexico.

Please visit www.abt-america.com for more info about us and our products.


----------

